# Goldfish has long, red thing hanging off from between his fins?



## Venemous Rock

Hey guys. I'm pretty sure my one goldfish is a fantail.. from what Google images shows me, it sure looks like one. Inbetween its fins, where I'm guessing its butt would be, there is a long, red stringy type thing about 1/2" long. The goldfish himself is about 1.25" long. It looks like its about to break at one point. He seems to be swimming happily. I have no idea what it is? He likes to eat red food flakes, so is it just poop..?


----------



## phlyergirl

It's poop.


----------



## Venemous Rock

phlyergirl said:


> It's poop.


Thanks for that


----------



## phlyergirl

I'm a little obsessed with goldfish poop.  LOL


----------



## bmlbytes




----------



## karleee

bmlbytes said:


>


lol,nice one


----------



## karleee

hmm-no offence-your 13 (acording to your profile)...im 12,and even I know what poop is


----------



## Kimberly

Don't worry Venemous Rock, if my fish had red poop i would probably freak out too. You get so attached to your fish that the smallest thing can set you off!


----------



## phlyergirl

BTW, it's good that it's the same color as the food you give them, but the "stringy" description worries me. It shouldn't be stringy. It should be thick and solid and it shouldn't hang off them for a long time. Stringy means stress or infection.


----------



## Fishpunk

Or internal parasites if it comes out looking like sausage links with space between them.


----------

